
Biologists observe a lizard lay eggs and give birth to live young - jelliclesfarm
https://sydney.edu.au/news-opinion/news/2019/04/03/which-came-first-the-lizard-or-the-egg-three-toed-skink.html
======
jelliclesfarm
I feel like this might an April Fools day prank. Can any biologist confirm?

